# Aloe Vera



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a nice Aloe plant that has out-grown its little pot, it is time to put it into a much larger planter. I have a great clay pot waiting to be filled with soil and to receive the plant.

My question was "what kind of soil do I need" and "anything in particular should I know about transplanting".

YouTube to the rescue! :2thumb:











http://www.aloeplant.info/detailed-aloe-repotting-instructions/



> Some of us are not born with a green thumb. It took me a long time to get things right. If you're like me and you've made it through a good portion of your life without ever repotting a plant, I'm about to break it down just for you! Fortunately, Aloe Vera plants are very resilient. They don't mind the bumblings of a beginner.
> 
> I recommend repotting your Aloe Vera outside. It's going to get messy. Perhaps open up a big trash bag to work over. Also, you might want to wear gardening gloves if you have sensitive skin. Some Aloe plants can be prickly.
> 
> ...


And aloe isn't only for the skin - but - you can eat it too ..






I have aloe-jelly at home (pre-packaged) that is for eating .. yummy!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a few (alright more than a few) aloe plants. In my area they love the greenhouse and do very well there. I also use aloe in many of my lotion/potions and or notions.

When I repot I use garden soil and don't bother with any root stimulant. (but that is just me) I just water and give them a shady spot to settle in.

As with in herb, I say do your research before hand... Know the plant inside, as well as out. Know the dangers (if any of the plant.) 

Know both the health risks & benefits ... like ... taking aloe internally can cause adverse interactions with prescription and over-the-counter medications. (as most any herb/food can) It also can counter any blood-sugar meds one may be talking.

So in short ... research, research and research.


----------

